# Fuente regulable de 0 a 30Vdc



## ADANVVV (May 4, 2006)

Podrian facilitarme un digrama.... por favor....


----------



## Eladio (May 6, 2006)

Estimado colega no indicas de que amperaje necesitas la fuente. Pero puedes lograr una fuente de 1A o 3A usando los famosos LM317 y LM317K; obviamente no regula de 0V sino de 1.5V hasta 30V, dependiendo de la entrada.


----------



## ADANVVV (May 8, 2006)

Es un trabajo de exposicion tal ves seria bueno de 2amp.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2006)

El LM317 no aguanta los 30V (comprovado) 25.6V si los aguanta.
Hay una version de alta tension me parece  que es con una H lm3
17H

30V son muchos, lo habitual son 12V, alguna vez 24V, si realmente lo dices para poner un valor quedate con 25V, un transformador de 24V y un condensador 4700uF/65V

El esquema pues bajate el datasheet y te lo copias

Te recomiendo el montaje con los diodos y el LM317 metalico con un buen disipador grande.

Es la fuente que yo tengo y le hecho perrerias y aguanta muy bien.

Ve con cuidado con la tension maxima, peta


----------



## ADANVVV (May 24, 2006)

Diodos por separado O puentes de Diodos

¿Que conviene más?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2006)

mira el datasheet, son unos diodos de proteccion 

Los diodos de rectificacion dependen del tipo de transformador y de la intensidad.
Hasta 2A puedes meter un puente sin problemas. Mas de 2.5A los puentes suelen ser metalicos con faxton como los conectores de coche, son dificiles de diseñar en el PCB y se suelen utilizar diodos normales.
Tambien se conectan en cada diodo un condensador de 47-100nf de disco para reducir ruido y interferencias.


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 7, 2006)

El transistor que lleva esta fuente es un B0136 Y la dudda es sobre la forma de conexión, ¿Anodo Catodo y Gate? o ¿MT1 MT" y Gate? ¿Emisor base y Colector? ¿Cual es la denominacion para este tipo de transistor?


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 7, 2006)

B0136         .


----------



## Eladio (Jun 7, 2006)

Parece que aqui tienes una confusion, el codigo del transistor es BD136 y su datasheet lo encuentras en internet. suerte


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 8, 2006)

exacto!!!!!!!


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/BD/BD136.pdf


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 14, 2006)

La duda es la siguiente:

Utiliso este capacitor para la fuente regulable de 0 a 30 Vcd 
Pero resulta que necesito una resistencia que va conectada al capacitor para descargarlo... La duda es: ¿De cuanto tiene que ser esa resistencia?


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 14, 2006)

Saludos, mira esta fuente parece buena, chauuuuuuuuuuuu

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/003/index.html


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 15, 2006)

Muy bueno... me parece genial ya comenzare a cotizar los materiales... gracias


----------

